# Decaled trailers??



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

Just a question for you guys. As I was out hunting this weekend I noticed a lot of trailers decaled with with Greenhead Gear and Avery stickers. I was wondering why you have that on your trailer? Sponsored or what? Because if not I am just wondering what you are getting out of the deal by being a mobile billboard for Avery? If I sound snide I'm sorry, but I am really curious what the big deal is?


----------



## duckjunky (Mar 8, 2007)

Also why would you want to tell THEIF what is inside your trailer?
Just my 2 cents.
Duckjunky


----------



## nickwesterholm (Nov 16, 2006)

well the thing is if you are out with a big muddy truck and a muddy trailer driving around looking at fields full of birds. i don't think it is real hard to guess what's in that persons trailer. you don't need decals to figure it out. and secondly avery and greenhead gear make a great product, and people are just showing their pride. they aren't trying to be a "mobile billboard" for the companies they advertise. although sometimes there are a few people who might be a part of the companies field-staff or pro-staff, but for the most part it's just people showing there pride. i personally don't have any on my trailer cause my trailer isn't enclosed, it's just a wood side, but if i had a nice enclosed one. i'd probably have some decals.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

agreed, if i had a trailer id probably deck it out too, it's more or less just showing the appreciation of the great products they make.The response i made was probably pretty obvious being my name is averyghg


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I guess that has always been my question: "Whats the big deal?"

If you want decals put them on. If you don't want decals on then don't.

If you want to wear a shirt that says Nike, Jordan, Ralp Lauraunce, Calvin Klein, Cabelas, Scheels, Gander Mountain, Macks, Foiles, Zink, Grounds, then wear them.

If you want to buy a new vehicle and keep the dealership decals on it or the license plate frame with the dealer ship name on it then do it.

If you want to put your favorite NFL team flag outside your house or on your vehicle do it. Lord knows they need your money and advertisement.

If you want to put your favorite radio station decal on then do it.

Its Freedom of Choice.

Most the time you don't get anything for it and sometimes you do!

I guess I have always (or at least try) to live my life not expecting to get stuff from others just because I did something for them. But that is just me and most know I am not all there anyway! :homer: dd:


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

Again I'm not trying to insult anyone, I'm just curious. I personally like to fly under the radar with my recreational activities. Nobody knows what I am doing, what I kill, or where I kill it outside of my friends. I like to keep things "in-house" if you know what I mean. I guess that mentality rubs off on this issue for me also.


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

I used to have some decals on the trailer but after one break in and one vandalism there are no more decals on my trailer and I've been lucky the last two years, nothing has happened. I have nothing against anyone running decals or anything else but all I know is that I haven't had a problem anymore since I took mine off of the trailer at least, knock on wood. There are still a few non brand decals on the truck but no one has tried to break into the truck yet.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I know your not trying to insult anyone and I agree when out scouting I clue people into what I am doing. Not sure that it has ever bit me before but I am sure it has the potential. That is why I am going to have to get a beater car. I figure a beater car, my glasses, and a golfer's cap and people will think I am just some nerd that is lost in the back roads of ND. :beer:

Also I try to keep all info within my group as we all know spring and fall there are dry spirts in parts of the state. So keeping the info in the group can be the difference between success and failure.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I saw the same rigs Decoyer. I think they slept in their vehicles all weekend too.


----------



## WaterfowlJunky (Mar 16, 2007)

i do put decals on my trailer, at first i wasnt sure if i wanted to because of theft, but i did and then i just kept adding. I think it looks good and adds personality to the trailer, instead of just plain white.

How about the stickers of geese locked on the side, how do you guys feel about them?

because i have them and seen alot with them, again just personal perference but i just like the way it looks, either ways fine just happy to have a trailer

if it ever got vandalized i would probably think about taking them off


----------



## mnwatrfwl (Sep 16, 2005)

Some friends of mine had a problem with vandalism and breakins to his hunting trailer.

One night they just sat inside w/ the dog and had discussion with guys that were misbehaving.

As I recall once the story got around the campus they never had anymore trouble.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

I remember this topic getting locked up about two months ago, I hope this one doesn't get too volatile or anything.

I used to be fond of the decal thing... Not as much anymore. It appears the norm now, once upon a time it seemed that if you had a bunch of stickers on your stuff it meant you were a die hard. Now it seems like if you hunt at all, you have stickers on everything.

It does seem that GHG and Avery are the two that you will see the most of. I preach this all the time, but here it goes again, Avery has completely taken over the waterfowl gear market since they started in 94'. It was small at first, but over the last 5 or so years the boom has really shown it's force. They seem to grab every new hunter and welcome them to the band wagon with open arms. Which is easy to understand when they are so widely represented. The trailers, the DU events around colleges, the pros, they have control on almost everything. I mean look at these DU parties, you walk into them and right off the bat there is someone handing out GHG and Avery window decals to anyone that wants them for free. They thrive on customers advertising for them. They get the name into places that they otherwise would have never been able to reach. It's an incredibly effective marketing tactic, and they are making a killing off of it.

Decals are trendy right now, and like all trends I would expect to see them die off eventually. To be perfectly honest I feel that waterfowling as a whole is trendy right now, in 10 years I don't expect to see it hold the same enthusiasm that it does right now.


----------



## goosehunter21 (May 18, 2004)

I don't think it is a big deal at all if you want to have decals on your trailer. I have Avery and GHG all over my trailer, why probably because everything I own is an avery product and I like to show some support for the equipment I use. If someone is going to break into my trailer, they are going to do it weather or not I have decals on my trailer. 
Just out of curiousity Why do you care? Does it bother you that people advertise for them...Ive seen a couple of people driving around with NOdaoutdoors stickers on their trailer.,...


----------



## WARDEN247 (Sep 7, 2004)

The only decal on Chaz's ride is flames on the hood.


----------



## nickwesterholm (Nov 16, 2006)

i currently have two nodak outdoors decals. i received one from chris at a function for my ndsu DU event on campus and one from him in the thread earlier about favorite memories from the site. i currently own a car but i'm in the market for a truck. the day i get my truck one of those decals will go on it for sure. if not both. i will also put my avery decal i received w/ my blind on there and proli my greenhead gear decal also. i love to waterfowl. i won't stop loving it. this is not a trend for me. this is a life love. i'll hunt till i can't hunt anymore


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> To be perfectly honest I feel that waterfowling as a whole is trendy right now, in 10 years I don't expect to see it hold the same enthusiasm that it does right now.


A bit off topic but I agree with your statement.
Its great to see all the young guys getting into the sport, but I believe alot of it has to do with relatively high bird numbers and quality of hunting we are experiencing right now.
I think when we go into the next full dry cyle (we are on our way out west) and birds numbers and limits come tumbling down, I'm afraid we'll get to see how "trendy" it is to be a waterfowler.


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

> Just out of curiousity Why do you care? Does it bother you that people advertise for them...Ive seen a couple of people driving around with NOdaoutdoors stickers on their trailer.,...


I don't care, just curious. As I stated above, I'm not trying to insult anyone. What you do with your trailer and equipment is your business.

I agree 100% with the statement that waterfowl hunting is trendy right now, and it is awesome to see all these young guys hard core in it, myself included as I am only 22 years old. I remember the first couple seasons we killed big numbers and I wanted let the world know. Bragging, feeding my ego, whatever. But after a couple seasons I really didn't care. Bottom line as long as you are having fun doing out there, who gives a **** what anyone else thinks.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Like I said the last time this topic came up, to each their own. Avery is doing what they should be doing, they're reaching and selling to their target market. Waterfowling is fast becoming a young man's game and it's the young guys who are buying all the latest/greatest gear. We're all victim to some degree whether we want to admit it or not.



> If someone is going to break into my trailer, they are going to do it weather or not I have decals on my trailer.


Not going to argue with you on this but I thought I'd give my 2 cents. If your trailer is decked out in waterfowl stickers I'm sure you're letting the shady character know what you got inside...if it's blank how would they know? If I wanted to steal tools, I'm sure my best bet would be a contractor's trailer (not an avery trailer). But with no ads on the trailer, I might be breaking/entering for something I'm not looking for, therefore looing for another to break into.

Since I don't steal it's tough to put myself in the shoes of a thief and think like a thief, but I'm assuming they know what to look for.


----------



## nickwesterholm (Nov 16, 2006)

i agree with chris on the fact that people might be more apt to steal something from a trailer that has logo's of a product they want to steal on the side. but if you are in a rural town and parked at he local hotel with a plain white trailer and it's behind a big old truck. they know what's in the trailer. i don't plan on decking out my trailer mainly for a resale reason. i don't want these big shadows on a trailer when i got to sell it. cause not all my potential buyers would be hunters that want the same decals


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

I like the decal look myself. However, I do not have any decals on my new trailer. I cannot decide whether or not I want to add any or not. Some of the trailers I have seen with folding geese on the side may turn off a land owner when they pull into the driveway, and that is the last thing I want to do. I may just put a Beretta decal on the back and leave it at that. Those who have had stuff ripped off out of your trailers, did you have them locked up?


----------



## nickwesterholm (Nov 16, 2006)

it's not hard to either pick a lock w/ a lock pick set, or just clip it with a big cutter. when i get myself an enclosed trailer i'll have an industrial style lock. they are a little harder to take out. it took a plasma cutter at my dads shot to get through one. he uses them on all his semi trailers at his shop


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

With the topic of stuff getting stolen, what locks do you guys use? I was using plain old master locks but I know there must be much better locks out there. Any suggestions?


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

dblkluk said:


> Its great to see all the young guys getting into the sport, but I believe alot of it has to do withthe high birds numbers and quality of hunting we are experiencing right now.


When you say young, how young are you talking? When you guys say how trendy this sport is, you are not thinking about many of these "young guys" have been hunting all their lives.

**If you're going to call it a trend, don't associate it with just young guys! It's all age groups just getting into the sport more from hearsay.**

I'm 23, but I've been waterfowl hunting since I was 8 or 9 so I just don't 
like falling into the young guy category like you say. That goes along w/ everyone that I hunt with. It's just always been a way of life and obsession we all grew up with.

The waterfowl world has taken off in the last few years, but it's more from advertising and the net. Times have really changed since I was knee-high hunting. It's not too hard to find out the secrets these days for people just getting into the sport and that kinda sux they didn't grow up learning it first-hand.


----------



## nickwesterholm (Nov 16, 2006)

industrial grade master locks. ask at your local hardware store. anything like a mac's might have one or truck shops for semi's. good luck


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

PorkChop said:


> With the topic of stuff getting stolen, what locks do you guys use? I was using plain old master locks but I know there must be much better locks out there. Any suggestions?


Go to any place that sells enclosed trailers and they will more than likely have the ones you need. They are pretty much impossible to cut through with any kind of cutters due to the fact they don't leave any space between the U and the lock. They're very nice and will make you feel a lot safer. They're also a little more spendy, but it's way worth it.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Thanks for that info! Need to keep the 25 doz DSDs safe!


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

bandman said:


> **If you're going to call it a trend, don't associate it with just young guys! It's all age groups just getting into the sport more from hearsay.**


It is all ages, I agree. But I think us "young" guys do make up the largest portion of it. I'm 20, my first memory of waterfowling was sitting in the boat with my dad when I was 3 or 4, I can't quite remember. So I wouldn't put myself in any kind of category like that either. I'm just talking about the guys that only think about waterfowling from September 1 to September 14th, and then again from September 30th(give or take) till about early October. The guys that don't think about it enough to even bother visiting a website like this very often. And I'm not saying there is anything bad about that, that's just who I'm talking about.

And I'm not saying Avery is doing anything wrong either, they are running a flourishing business very effectively.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> When you say young, how young are you talking? When you guys say how trendy this sport is, you are not thinking about many of these "young guys" have been hunting all their lives.


I agree, don't get me wrong, I love the enthusiasm from the "young guys". Heck I like to think of myself as one of them even at 32 years old :wink: 
I guess I should say "new guys" 
We need new guys to this sport, period. young or old.

But alot of these "new guys" take the quality of hunting we have right now for granted, thats where the trendy part comes in.

How many people can remember getting up at 4am to drive an hour to shoot one canada and go home?

Sorry..WAaay off topic. Thats it for me.

As far as decals go .. Whatever you like. To each his own.
But I can't stand the "it flies it dies" ones or the falling dead goose. Very bad taste if you ask me.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

PorkChop said:


> Thanks for that info! Need to keep the 25 doz DSDs safe!


 If I were you I would put "Warning Toxic Waste" or "Pork Chop's Sewer Service" decals on my trailer.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

PorkChop said:


> Thanks for that info! Need to keep the 25 doz DSDs safe!


Right on...what was your address again???

:lol:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

He meant 2.5 DSDs (he lost the head to one of them) :lol:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Good think I have a replacement windlife head for it!


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

the guy with the 25 dozen fb's send me your adress PLEASE!!!!!

if i ever get a trailer the first thing im doing it putting GHG and Avery logos on it

u probably would never of guessed


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

I hope to get an enclosed trailer for next fall and it will have my groups "name" along with corn stubble and commited ducks and geese. No brand decals however, except for maybe nodakoutdoors and Delta Waterfowl.


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

nothing is wrong with decals, I had my experiences with them and will just state that knowledge is power.

I do know though that if I have a good summer in Alaska this year or had 25 dozen DSD's my trailer would read "Bill's Recycled Deep Frier Oil" or "Pickled Pig's Feet by the Bucket" Something to make someone think twice about wanting to take a peek. My luck is I would pull into a farmers yard that really like pig's feet and I'd really disappoint him. :lol:


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

Most of you have the distinct advantage of living in a geographic region of the United States where people still respect one another, and enjoy hunters and hunting. If you live within an hour of the Denver CO metro area as I do, you lose this advantage. If people want to steal what's in your trailer or vehicle, they will steal it, but if people want to steal decoys (which by the way are much more marketable & profitable on the internet than say tools or guns because they are not serial numbered, and all look alike), then stickers on the side of your trailer will make the decision much easier. Also if you think in terms of a thief, the sticker smattered trailer in your driveway will tell the jerk casing your place that you also own a gun or many guns which deserve a second look as well. 3 summers ago my brother-in-law had a locked 20 foot tandem axle enclosed trailer stolen from the inside of his locked metal shop building. They drove off with $7,000 worth of decoys & equipment plus the trailer. We have never seen any of it again. The following fall another close friend had 2 guns stolen from his truck while attending the 2-shot goose hunt in Torrington, WY. He wasn't pulling a trailer, but he had the browning, benelli, realtree, avery, and the decoying geese silhouette stickers all over the back window of his pickup. I don't mean to be a downer here fellas, but I just want to sober you to the reality of what can happen when ya advertise. 

HM


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Won't insurance cover that? (Homeowner's, Property, etc.)
I've had stereo equip and decoys stolen but it didn't amount to enough where I wanted to make a claim on it. If I had a trailer full of decoys, it would have been a different story. 
It wasn't too tough to figure out who the little scoundrels that took my stereo equip were but the decoys remain the biggest mystery in the world. They left 3-4 guns, binocs, etc laying there and just took the decoys. :-? Idiots!!


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Hatchetman, I agree with you on your area is probably worse than ours but we do have many pp that wouldnt think twice about stealing your gear in a heartbeat. I couldnt imagine finding my gear that I have built up over the years gone just like that


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

> It wasn't too tough to figure out who the little scoundrels that took my stereo equip were but the decoys remain the biggest mystery in the world. They left 3-4 guns, binocs, etc laying there and just took the decoys. Idiots!!


My friend had his truck parked right outside his house. Woke up the next morning and found his CD's, tools, and change stolen. They left his shotgun. I think thieves worry about the law being able to track the gun?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I am getting a kick out of people not considering themselves young. I turned 59 last Saturday, and you young fellows should relish being young. At 25 years you could have hunted all your short life and still fall within that trendy aspect as diver-sniper mentioned. But then I fall in the old geezer category.  
My experience with decals is secondary. I think they look nice, and am often tempted to put decals on. I resist the urge for a number of reasons. Theft has been mentioned and that is a very good point. In larger cities one of the big problems is vandalism. Not many people hunt, and far to many agree with the animal rights people. With that mindset your trailer is a sitting duck - no pun intended. The biggest reason came one morning while visiting with a landowner. Sipping coffee and looking out the window a nice trailer with decals passed his mailbox. He said, "there goes some rich ^&*# that should have to pay to hunt. It's $%^& like them that ruin it for the common man. The guy went into a ten minute tirade. 
Just a few days later I was doing security for a local motel. I asked the manager " I seen on a TV show that you can dicker a deal for a room sometimes is that true". He said sure, I often do it. If I look outside and see the guy drive up in a Cadillac Escalade I will not. Many landowners look at decaled trailers like Cadillacs.


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

Bandman...Yes insurance covers SOME of the loss on the trailer. We had original reciepts on the decoys and equipment in the trailer, so they were covered at almost 100%, BUT the trailer was pro-rated similar to a vehicle, because it was a couple of years old. Mind you it was kept in the shop and in MINT condition, with pics to prove to the insurance co, but they have the power to give you a reduced amount. That deal really sucked!! Bottom line ended up being a $1,900 loss, plus the time and energy to re-purchase, and re-rig the trailer.
Plainsman mentions the vandalism issue, which is definitely a valid concern around here too!! If you look on sites like ebay, decoys of most any kind bring a mint. They ARE the perfect item to steal because they are prolific, valuable, marketable, and 9 times out of 10 untraceable, this is what makes us such a target to thieves!! Unfortunately there are A$$ holes everywhere, but sometimes I can't help but wonder if we have a higher concentration of them down here!! :eyeroll: 
Believe me...getting robbed imparts a feeling of violation upon you that you never forget. It's something you will never be able to understand until it happens to you; and I hope it doesn't :lol:


----------



## goose0613 (Oct 24, 2003)

Honestly, who cares? I've got a lot of decals on my trailer, and maybe I am advertising for vandals - but I'm not worried about it. I like the look of the decals, and quite honestly I must have needed something to do one day so I put them on. I've got insurance if my equipment gets stolen. It's a shame we have to worry so much about it, but at least I won't be losing too much sleep over it.

A side note on insurance. You get what you pay for. You should check with your company if they provide replacement cost coverage or not. An actual cash value policy is exactly what it says - they will depreciate full and partial claims. Check with your agent to see what you are paying for.


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

YUP...it was my fault for having some of my equipment in my brother in-law's trailer in the first place. I have great insurance, he does'nt. Lots of lessons learned, particularly if your property is in someone elses care, your company LIKELY will refuse payment no matter how much you pay for your premium.

Glad to see that everyone's getting a good nights sleep.
:wink:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

> If I look outside and see the guy drive up in a Cadillac Escalade I will not. Many landowners look at decaled trailers like Cadillacs.


Many farmers are driving cadillacs these days too
:wink:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Thanx alot BOZOs, now you shamed me into a paranoid anti-decal nazi!
Off come the NoDak stickers...... :eyeroll:

And you Plainsman, stereotype mucchhh???

Thats why you scout with the vintage Ford Festiva and roll out in the morning with the sticker ladened camoed "ho' wagon" the morning. :wink:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

The only reason I have decals on my trailer is because nobody else has them as the same ones I have.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> And you Plainsman, stereotype mucchhh???


Sorry, I don't understand. Is this what you mean?



> But then I fall in the old geezer category.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

GooseBuster3 said:


> The only reason I have decals on my trailer is because nobody else has them as the same ones I have.


I know!! That's how I felt until these penile challenged ignoramusses started slamming decals!!


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Plainsman said:


> Many landowners look at decaled trailers like Cadillacs.


No, this is it. I've never come across a farmer who had an ill opinion on decals for craps sake, and I roll into alot of farm yards every fall. If someone "judges" a man by that, he isn't much of a man. Right??


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

personally, if i had a trailer decked out, i would also put a sticker of a guy shooting some vandals(wearing all black and ski masks) running away with my decoys, then i would have the sticker say, "i have a shotgun and a shovel, and i like to use them both!"

actually i don't know if id do that, but it'd be funny to see someone else have that on their trailer!!!!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

4CurlRedleg said:


> Plainsman said:
> 
> 
> > Many landowners look at decaled trailers like Cadillacs.
> ...


Yes, I would agree with that. I also think it was poor of the fellow at the motel to judge people by the vehicle they drive. Unfortunately people do these things. Just like it is unfortunate they steal decoys and key vehicles and trailers. 
I'm glad you have never run into a farmer like that. Of course this farmer I would guess wouldn't have said that to the face of the fellow who drove past, so it's not suprising you would not have experienced this. I have an acquaintance that has printed on the side of his trailer "Go Big or Stay Home". He doesn't realize it, but I have heard many nasty remarks about that, mostly from hunters who can't afford to go big. That cost him $200 and he laughs at me for spending $100 on a knife. 
Like I said, I think they look nice and am often tempted. However, because of all the reasons people are posting I don't do it. I would like a nice big buck decal and a nodakoutdoors on the back of my black trailer, but I just don't dare. 
So lighten up your taking it way to personal 4Curl. Mostly I wanted people to be aware of vandalism. Bumper stickers get peoples vehicles vandalized also. Sick world.
It's not just trailers or just farmers, although I had one whine because I had a new truck and he didn't. After he got back from two weeks in Jamaica he had a new truck. Whiners come in all flavores including motel clerks.


----------



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

If i had a trailer to put all my dekes in, i would definitley trick it out with waterfowl decals. The trailers that I have seen on the net with decals look sick!!

-Shootnmiss09


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

USSapper said:


> > If I look outside and see the guy drive up in a Cadillac Escalade I will not. Many landowners look at decaled trailers like Cadillacs.
> 
> 
> Many farmers are driving cadillacs these days too
> :wink:


Yes I know, and two are friends of mine. So is the guy who knocked the decals, but that wasn't one of his finest days. I didn't know a subject like this could become so touchy, but I just noticed this post



> I know!! That's how I felt until these penile challenged ignoramusses started slamming decals!!


touchy, this is getting to foolish for me. I'm out of here.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Decals ROOOOCCCCKKKKKKKK!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Relax Plainsman, you read waaaayyy tooo much into my posts. I certainly never intended to run you off the "mans" forum, "eeerrrrrr" the goose hunting forum.
:wink:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Speaking of decals. I once saw one that I would really love to have but can't seem to find it.

It is two duck heads. Look like the DU head. They are in a circle looking like a Ying Yang or 69. Has anybody else seen this decal? Any help? I have a lot of space on my ride I need to fill in.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Last time I saw a pic of that Durango it was pretty much plump full :lol:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

oh yah, that POS red durango


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

USSapper said:


> oh yah, that POS red durango


I agree. It is 2 years old and it is about to go over the 50,000 mark. I would say 70% of those miles are from scouting and hunting. Time to look at getting a new one.


----------



## goose0613 (Oct 24, 2003)

GooseBuster3 said:


> The only reason I have decals on my trailer is because nobody else has them as the same ones I have.


Yeah, I like your decals a lot. Where did you get those?


----------



## CompetitionHunter (Nov 22, 2006)

My decal consists of me shooting a goose when cupped. I don't care what brand of decoy, call or gun it is that I chose to go with, in the end it it me downing the bird. The person that has the skill to do so. People make fun of me that I have that on my trailer and say that I am obsessed with myself but, who are they, they don't hunt


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Has anyone taken decals off of a trailer before? Mine has a couple stickers on it from the place I bought it from, and I would like to take them off. Is there a good way to do this without scratching the trailer up with a razor?


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Heat gun. Or you can try a hairdryer, but usually they don't get hot enough. Use some goo-gone or adhesive remover to take of the residue left behind.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

case of beer and a hairdryer will get it done


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Shu said:


> case of beer and a hairdryer will get it done


Are you saying it takes that long or are you factoring a lot of downtime?


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Some of those hunting decals are really cool and I wish I had some, but my agent hasn't been able to work a long-term deal with the guy who owns this site. By the way Chris for 20k a year I'm also willing to do the Nodak speedo calendar...........


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Chris Hustad said:


> Shu said:
> 
> 
> > case of beer and a hairdryer will get it done
> ...


I figure a beer for each letter is about right. No need to rush. :beer:


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

WD-40 takes the residue off left behind from stickers, stuff is amazing


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

What doesn't WD-40 do? If duct tape is the Chuck Norris of the handyman arsenal, then WD-40 is the Chaz Hightower. Chip is probably the hammer in the comparison.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

T Shot said:


> What doesn't WD-40 do? If duct tape is the Chuck Norris of the handyman arsenal, then WD-40 is the Chaz Hightower. Chip is probably the hammer in the comparison.


Vel-cro and super glue might deserve some super-freak names also. :lol:


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I got a bunch of decals, but I have them on the inside wall of my trailer. My goal is to have the whole inside covered with decals! Free decals, I refuse to pay for them. Any help on free decals would be appericated.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Get out to a DU banquet and you can stockpile up on free decals! :wink:


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

i think that everyone loves decals. Not neccesarily on stuff, just decals. My roommate for example has millions stacked on his desk but only one on his truck. Is it the "fine wine theory" they only get better when you hang onto them for a long time?

I however highly enjoy seeing other trucks with ducks bombin' or honks gliding..... beep beep.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Thanks for the tip on the hair dryer and wd40. It worked like a charm!!


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

wheres some pics?? :beer:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Can't show em' off for fear of retribution from the decal nazi's!! dd:


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

:lol:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

PorkChop said:


> Speaking of decals. I once saw one that I would really love to have but can't seem to find it.
> 
> It is two duck heads. Look like the DU head. They are in a circle looking like a Ying Yang or 69. Has anybody else seen this decal? Any help? I have a lot of space on my ride I need to fill in.


Has anyone seen this decal????


----------



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

PorkChop said:


> Decals ROOOOCCCCKKKKKKKK!!!!!!!!!!!


Porkchop are you sure that decal of the ying yang DU heads is not tattooed on your back, bro? If not, maybe it should be. Then you would be the man, not only with decals on your ride, but with the ones on your hide -- too! 
:beer:

Ima870man


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Sorry no tatoos for me. Always wanted one but I guess the religious side of me keeps me from getting one.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Would I be taking it too far if I incorporated a duck into my next tattoo some how? Cuz I'm gonna.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

At least that's something you can't outgrow or really regret later in life.  I've been looking at getting one for quite some time but first things firsts keep coming up.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Decals on the ride-Tattoos on the hide!! :jammin:


----------

